# Is magnesium safe



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, I do not take any vitamns untill i have been doing my research on being hypothyroid, I take Vitamin B complex whicnh seems to be ok, I took magnesium last night and had a little bit of a poorly tummy for approx 30 mins, i feel today more alert but a but sickly, could this due to the magnesium vit i took, ive heard it helps to convert the t3 into t4 and also with depression. Would anyone take this if they were on t3 and t4.
THanks for listeneing

Ninax


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

[quote name='thyroidhelp']Hi, I do not take any vitamns untill i have been doing my research on being hypothyroid, I take Vitamin B complex whicnh seems to be ok, I took magnesium last night and had a little bit of a poorly tummy for approx 30 mins, i feel today more alert but a but sickly, could this due to the magnesium vit i took, ive heard it helps to convert the t3 into t4 and also with depression. Would anyone take this if they were on t3 and t4.
THanks for listeneing

How many mgs. did you take? I take 500 mgs. of Magnesium Oxide per day. It helps with sleep and more importantly it transports calcium into the bones.

I have heard that some do have diarrhea when taking magnesium. I do take Armour which is T3 and T4.

Selenium helps with conversion but I have never heard or read that magnesium does so.

B-Complex is excellent. I take the timed released.


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply. I took 300mg so it may need time to get used to it. Im scared it will interfere with hormones replacement i take and t3 or t4 but cant find anything on the web. It also helps with depression i read.

How do you feel on Armour ? Im n the uk and wanting to change over ? Would you recommend it ? Im on 175 of thryoixine do yuo know how they work out how much armour i would need.
Thanks
Nina x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidhelp said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I took 300mg so it may need time to get used to it. Im scared it will interfere with hormones replacement i take and t3 or t4 but cant find anything on the web. It also helps with depression i read.
> 
> How do you feel on Armour ? Im n the uk and wanting to change over ? Would you recommend it ? Im on 175 of thryoixine do yuo know how they work out how much armour i would need.
> Thanks
> Nina x


Nina......................selenium helps with depression as well as aiding in conversion. As far as I know magnesium does not help depression.

I feel great on Armour. If you have Erfa over there, you should get doc to try you on it. You would start on 1/2 grain which w/Erfa, I believe a whole grain is 65 mgs. if memory serves. Then you go every 8 weeks for labs and get increase by 1/2 grain until such time you are stabilized and feeling well.

You just don't go for the big bang right out of the gate w/Erfa or any T3. It is dangerous if not Rx'd correctly and not taken correctly.

You are on a high dose of T4 which leads me to think you are not converting. Have you ever had a FREE T3 test done?


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi yes I am on t3 at the moment I take 30mg which I have Ben on for a while. I thick in the past I have tried selenium bit I felt like i was on drugs for some reason I react to things even vitamins. Could you take selenium even tho I am on t3. Ove heard t4 synthetic supresses your thyroid and natural encourages it to work. Is that correct have you heard of this. As maybe that's why u can not take any health supplements to encourage my thyroid to work as I'm on a high doses when I do I may go hyper. As I've taken the mag and vit b abd I feel so emotional so thinking vitamins have interfered with my het and meds. 
Could this happen

Thanks Nina x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidhelp said:


> Hi yes I am on t3 at the moment I take 30mg which I have Ben on for a while. I thick in the past I have tried selenium bit I felt like i was on drugs for some reason I react to things even vitamins. Could you take selenium even tho I am on t3. Ove heard t4 synthetic supresses your thyroid and natural encourages it to work. Is that correct have you heard of this. As maybe that's why u can not take any health supplements to encourage my thyroid to work as I'm on a high doses when I do I may go hyper. As I've taken the mag and vit b abd I feel so emotional so thinking vitamins have interfered with my het and meds.
> Could this happen
> 
> Thanks Nina x


This is wild; I was messing around surfing the Internet and what pops up?
MAGNESIUM!!! You see? You never can know every thing there is to know!!

http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html

If your tummy is that sensitive, you may not be able to tolerate selenuim but I would take it after a meal before you give up on it. Yes, I take it and I take T3 in Armour.

You know to NOT take more than 200 mcg. per day; yes? You could also just eat 2 or 3 Brazil nuts per day. That would do the same job!

I have not heard that about synthetic versus natural. T4 (natural and synthetic) suppresses the Pituitary gland which signals the thyroid to NOT produce T4 which ultimately converts to T3 which is the "active" hormone.


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi.
Many thanks for your reply. I have taken the mag today and stomach good I do have lots of energy too but feel rather emotional and I get my pmt 3weeks before hand so def not due yet. Just read that the mag can decrease hrt so maybe that's happened. I get so annoyed I try and take things to help me but end up doing more harm than good. Thibgs either intefere with my meds or hrt Going to stick with my vit b as hoping that will stay ok
I just think. Could have better health if I could take supplements so not to sure what he next step is

Thanks Nina x
Do you find you have to be extra careful on what you take


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidhelp said:


> Hi.
> Many thanks for your reply. I have taken the mag today and stomach good I do have lots of energy too but feel rather emotional and I get my pmt 3weeks before hand so def not due yet. Just read that the mag can decrease hrt so maybe that's happened. I get so annoyed I try and take things to help me but end up doing more harm than good. Thibgs either intefere with my meds or hrt Going to stick with my vit b as hoping that will stay ok
> I just think. Could have better health if I could take supplements so not to sure what he next step is
> 
> ...


Oh, Nina......................I must be very very careful what I take. Plus we are not to take anything that "triggers" or "boosts" the immune system for doing so, we not only trigger the good antibodies but the bad ones as well. So be very very careful.

But, on the long haul, many of us find our bodies to be deficient in many minerals and electrolytes. This seems to be true for almost all diseases affecting the endocrine system anyway.

So you are doing a good thing and like a good scientist, thoroughly research and only make one change at a time so you can monitor the events.


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for all your posts today I am going to start a thread re peoples experiences with interactions. On the armor I have done sone research and found a couple of pharmacies that sell era as in the uk there is not a lot of people who can get this preaxribes and a lot self medicate which is my last option but a backup from my end app. Il let you know how it goes
Thanks again 
Nina x


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a big believer in NOT taking vitamins unless prescribed by a doctor. And only then would I take them by Rx and not OTC.


----------

